# WPR - Waypoint REIT



## System (13 July 2016)

Viva Energy REIT is an Australian property group which, prior to its listing on the ASX, will have acquired from Viva Energy a portfolio of 425 service station sites located throughout all Australian States and Territories. All of the properties in the portfolio will be leased to Viva Energy, one of Australia's market leading fuel suppliers.

It is anticipated that VVR will list on the ASX during August 2016.

https://www.vivaenergy.com.au


----------



## System (18 May 2020)

On May 18th, 2020, Viva Energy REIT Limited (VVR) changed its name and ASX code to Waypoint REIT Limited (WPR).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 May 2022)

Waypoint REIT is Australia’s largest listed REIT owning solely fuel and convenience retail properties with a high-quality portfolio of properties across all Australian States and mainland Territories. Waypoint REIT’s objective is to maximize the long-term income and capital returns from its ownership of the portfolio for the benefit of all securityholders.  

 Waypoint REIT is a stapled entity in which one share in Waypoint REIT Limited (ABN 35 612 986 517) is stapled to one unit in the Waypoint REIT Trust (ARSN 613 146 464).

*CURRENT PORTFOLIO*
• 433 F&C sites (97% VEA) 
• Portfolio quality improved via asset sales 
• $3.1bn portfolio value (5.16% WACR) 
• 10.0-year WALE 
• 30.1% gearing (30-40% target range)

_*WORLD-CLASS OPERATORS *_
• VEA supplies approximately one-quarter of Australia’s downstream petroleum market, and has sole rights to the Shell brand for the sale of retail fuels in Australia 
• Sites operated by one of Australia’s leading retailers, Coles (Coles Express)


27 April 2022: Sold off a portfolio of 29 assets to Fawkner Property Ltd and associated entities for a total purchase price of $141.8m, in line with WPR’s carrying value as at 31 December 2021


----------

